# Youtube video...



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

There is a YouTube channel called South Main Auto repair.
They have a 10 month old GSD. They just put up a video of their daughter showing off the tricks she has taught the pup....pretty cute.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

adorable!
love how she just makes things happen 😂


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Both are adorable.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

A few of my favorite things:
A happy dog hanging out with its owner.
A young person learning how to handle a dog with dignity and respect.
A dad and his kid just hanging out at work having fun during some downtime.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

That's cute! @davewis so true!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That's pretty cute! The pup does whatever she asks of him.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

All the good vibes from this video. Needed that.


----------



## Lexinitro (Jan 29, 2021)

Reminds me of how it was so many yrs ago with my first GSD( Shep). I got him for my 10th birthday. FYI that would be 56 yrs ago I remember him so well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Those eyes remind me of a asl a nice boy they are so cute!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

So cool!)


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I like some of the cute comments on Y'tube. I think this pup loves hanging out with his girl. A few extra snacks are just a bonus.


----------

